# Brick Smoker with Firewood storage and built-in gas grill.



## jamescoste (Mar 11, 2013)

I started this smoker back in the summer 2012 and finished it mid-January 2012.  I had never laid bricks before, so I spend quite a bit of time researching, watching videos of brick-layers and praying.













100_4429.JPG



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 11, 2013






I used my Dremel tool to engrave the last names of me and my wife's family names on the solid bricks.  The firebox is double-insulated between the exterior bricks and these old solid bricks from my grandfather's old fireplace.













IMAG0283.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 11, 2013






This was one of the more tricky portions of the build.  Once the arch was dry, the temporary wood frame was removed.













IMAG0312.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 11, 2013






Whew!  It didn't fall.













IMAG0321.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 11, 2013






This expanded metal is not actually cooked on.  I put 1/2" James Hardy board over this from edge to edge except for a 6" x 14" rectangle near the front.  All of the heat from the fire comes up through this opening and enters the "smoke box".  This keeps ask from floating up onto the meat and keeps drippings off of the fire.  Another sheet of expanded metal was put above the door and another sheet of James Hardy board went on top of it.  This time, the opening is in the back of the smoke box, so the heat travels across the food completely due to the draw.













IMAG0328.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 11, 2013






I have some angle iron for the tray (made out of angle iron too) that holds the cast iron cooking grates (borrowed from my old grill) can slide out to more easily access the food.













IMAG0010.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 11, 2013






I do have a rack of expanded metal that is stationary.  It is 24" deep x 32" wide.  The bottom tray (19" wide x 40" deep) will slide out allowing me to add sauce to the food as needed.













IMAG0090.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 11, 2013






I had fun with this pattern.













IMAG0358.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 11, 2013






I got this used Fire Magic grill for free from my BIL.  It was quite rusty, but lots of elbow grease cleaned it up and it cooks nicely.













IMAG0291.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 11, 2013






If money was no object, I would have had granite installed.  Money was an object, so I formed and then poured a 3" rebar-reinforced concrete countertop (again, after tons of watching video).













IMAG0073.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 11, 2013






The firewood storage side will get the side-burner in case I ever decide to boil some peanuts, warm some BBQ sauce, etc. 













IMAG0081.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 11, 2013






I placed another piece of JH board to serve as a chimney cap.  This keeps any rain out should a shower pop up.













IMAG0187.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 11, 2013






The grill is 4' x 8' x 10' high.













IMAG0084.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 1, 2013






I am so glad to be done building and now learning to smoke quality food from either the gas grill or the smoker.  What a hobby!


----------



## wtipton (Mar 11, 2013)

OMG, I want one....

awesome build. Thanks for the Pics..


----------



## mike5017 (Mar 11, 2013)

James,
Man that is awesome!!!!!  It's  like a shrine! Great job, and great pics!


----------



## dward51 (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow!!!  Sweet brick smoker!  That was a lot of work but the results are beautiful...


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 12, 2013)

That is a thing of beauty!!! You should be very proud of the accomplishment!


----------



## jwbtulsa (Mar 12, 2013)

Incredible! Totally jealous. Very good work indeed!!


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks awesome.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2013)

_*  I had never laid bricks before*_

James..... Are you sh***ing me !!!  You got to be kidding...  Nice build.... The keystone is a nice touch... engraving is awesome...  I sure hope you don't have to move from that location.... Dave


----------



## roller (Mar 12, 2013)

Its a friggin MASTERPIECE ! !


----------



## pwillie (Mar 12, 2013)

GIVE YOURSELF SEVERAL PATS ON THE BACK.  I AM LIKE DAVE O.  NEVER LAID BRICK?  ARE YOU SH**ING ME?


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 12, 2013)

Roller said:


> Its a friggin MASTERPIECE ! !    :drool:



X 2


----------



## jamescoste (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks all for the many kind words.  Concerning the claim to have never laid bricks before, I sort of lied. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I did build this when I was maybe 18.  My neighbor had a stack of bricks and told me I could experiment.  It was "supposed" to be a charcoal grill, but I didn't put any air holes in it so the fire never would last.  If you look carefully, you'll see that I didn't stagger the joints, let bricks just stick out whereever they extended too far.  Basically, I had no clue.  It has sat in his yard (near a bunch of trees out of site) for 24 years serving as nothing more than something for moss to grow on.  The top course has come apart.  I think it is a blessing in disguise as cooking around galvanized metal isn't a good idea.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMAG0233.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 12, 2013


----------



## dougmays (Mar 12, 2013)

looks great and i love the personal touches you put on it by incorporating family in there!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh Man.....I will feed you if you come and build me one!  Pretty Please????  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## jamescoste (Mar 12, 2013)

Kat,

It was a long 6-months for the first build.  I think my food bill would far exceed hiring a pro!  But thanks for the offer of food.


----------



## dogcop1us (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome job!!!!!!!!!!!  :Looks-Great:


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 13, 2013)

Again........ YOU NEVER LAID BRICKS??????  I think you may have missed your calling! I've seen "Pros" whos work doesn't look that good!  Corbels, Soldiers, Arches and Quarter lay's all in one project........ Thats Fricckin awesome!  :bravo: !:bravo2:


BTW Where did you get your doors?


----------



## scootermagoo (Mar 13, 2013)

That is a work of art!  Very well done.  I am going to show my wife these pictures.  These pictures may very well convince her that I need one of these.  Thank you, sir!


----------



## squirrel (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow! That is absolutely stunning! What a beautiful thing carving in the names. You have a lot of talent sir. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## batman of bbq (Mar 13, 2013)

Incredible smoker my friend.  I am very impressed!

Batman.


----------



## jamescoste (Mar 13, 2013)

I got the stainless steel doors from my old Charbroil gas grill.  The bottom arched "doors" are actually a hinged fireplace screen that I got online for $75 (during a half-price sale).  I had to cut some stainless sheet metal to place on the inside so it forced the majority of the heat up towards the smoke box and chimney.  I left the bottom three inches or so open to allow air to enter to feed the fire.  I ordered the louvered propane tank door from some website (I don't remember) for around $125.

Thanks all for the kind words on the brick-work.  I enjoyed learning to lay the different types of patterns.  The ones on the sides and back of chimney that are turned sideways were the hardest by far.  I don't know what they are called, but I saw the pattern on a building and tried to emulate it.


----------



## jamescoste (Mar 13, 2013)

ScooterMagoo said:


> That is a work of art!  Very well done.  I am going to show my wife these pictures.  These pictures may very well convince her that I need one of these.  Thank you, sir!


I figure that this smoker was an investment for the property.  If we were "shudder" ever to move, I am sure the guy or gal who enjoyed BBQing and smoking meat would talk about the outdoor kitchen more than the house itself.  If you need additional pics or plans (just ones I drew up), I can share them.


----------



## jamescoste (Mar 13, 2013)

Squirrel said:


> Wow! That is absolutely stunning! What a beautiful thing carving in the names. You have a lot of talent sir. Thanks for sharing.


To carve the bricks, I printed the names on a regular piece of paper, trimmed around the name and then taped the paper to the brick.  I then used a bit to trace the letters with the Dremel.  My family's names are "Coste" (paternal grandparents), "Bronson" (step-dad), and "Trusty" (maternal grandparents).  My wife's are "Ries" and "Albritton".  I might have carved these on the bricks that are move visible, but the bricks are not as smooth as the solid ones that I am using as "fire bricks".

I am all about family!


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 13, 2013)

Fabulous work man! I didn't know I wanted one of those...let me see?!

* Cold curing chamber-Needed
* Trailer mounted RF smoker-Needed
* Sausage Stuffer-Needed
* Meat slicer-Needed
* Vacuum Sealer-Needed
* My own Walk-in pantry-Needed (Thanks Squirrel)

Now...
* Brick, backyard grill/smoker (complete with custom engraving)-Needed

SMF is gonna cost me!

Bravo!

~Brett


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## spartan1967 (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## jamescoste (Mar 14, 2013)

tomolu5 said:


> Keep the pics coming sir! Awesome setup. I hail from a family of good bricklayers, and that sir, is some fine brickwork. You are clearly a very patient and meticulous craftsmen. I wanted for a couple years now to build an outdoor fireplace, I had not yet realized how easy it may be to add a smoke chamber. Do you have any idea how much brick you had into this?
> Many thanks Jeff
> 
> Tom


I'd definitely add the smoke chamber to the fireplace.  I can share some of the details of how I constructed mine, but you'd basically be placing some steel angle across the opening at different levels to place your racks.  I need to take some pics of how my main rack for food slides out and its construction. 

I have about 900 bricks in the build total.  All of the exterior bricks are the same color.  I found some off of Craigslist that didn't match the color of outside bricks that form the inside wall of the wood storage area and the propane tank area.  I then have about 100 of the old solid bricks (that are slightly thicker and larger than a standard brick that I use for fire bricks to insulate the fire box.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 14, 2013)

What a nice job!!!  Like a dream come true!!


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## jamescoste (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok, some of you asked for it.  Here are a few more construction pictures that might be helpful.

The stainless doors were from my old Broilmaster grill and were intended to hide the propane tank.  They get a lot of heat here and may not last too long.  I might have the guy who custom-built the frame from 1 1/2" steel angle build me a steel door (his idea).













IMAG0062.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 14, 2013






 You can see the steel angle here that holds the tray that allows me to move the grates out of the grill.  It is about 40" tot he back of the smoker and my arms aren't that long and putting my head in there while cooking is not comfortable.













IMAG0008.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 14, 2013






This pic shows the frame I built to pour the concrete countertops.  I used a 2x4 a 1x6 and a piece of trim at the top for a decorative edge.  Also, you can see the 4 or 6" gap at the bottom of the doors where the airflow comes in for the fire.













IMAG0063.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 14, 2013






This picture helps visualize the dimensions and shows you my piles of bricks.













Day2.JPG



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 14, 2013






I am so glad to not be at this stage any more.  I was just visualizing how this would work and my wife thought I had bitten off more than I could chew.













IMAG0211.jpg



__ jamescoste
__ Mar 14, 2013






Ok... time to get back to work.


----------



## manchester bob (Mar 14, 2013)

Beautiful!  To me,  Brick + Fire  + Outdoors =  Beautiful...ALWAYS!   Add food to that, and it's ten times better!


----------



## sjnona (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome job!!


----------



## bluto (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, well done, quite impressive!  You should be quite proud, you can tell that a lot of thought was put into it.


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow this is a great one













imagesCAH9ORBW.jpg



__ africanmeat
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 16, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Oh Man.....I will feed you if you come and build me one!  Pretty Please????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## rgacat (Mar 16, 2013)

A true work of art built by some one with love and passion for what he was doing.

Ronnie G.


----------



## spartan1967 (Mar 16, 2013)

BRAAIVLEIS , RUGBY SUNNY SKIES AND CHEVROLET >> CHINA


----------



## spartan1967 (Mar 16, 2013)

SCORE US SOME BILTONG BOET HAHAHA


----------



## pjnla (Mar 16, 2013)

very nice. i'm working on one now. but sure it won't look as nice as that!


----------



## jamescoste (Mar 17, 2013)

pjnla said:


> very nice. i'm working on one now. but sure it won't look as nice as that!



Id love to see some pics of your build!


----------



## pjnla (Mar 17, 2013)

JamesCoste said:


> Id love to see some pics of your build!


a bit ashamed to share after looking at your beauty.

i have a page going titled adventures in LA- brick Smoker. here is the link.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136400/adventures-in-la-brick-smoker/20#post_952764

my first big brick project too. having a lot of fun though.

pj


----------



## spartan1967 (Mar 17, 2013)

I will give u an A for the effort , though i have to ask, did u use a level ?


----------



## jamescoste (Mar 19, 2013)

pjnla said:


> a bit ashamed to share after looking at your beauty.
> 
> i have a page going titled adventures in LA- brick Smoker. here is the link.
> 
> ...


There is nothing to be ashamed about in your build at all!!!  I do look forward to seeing your finished product of the smoker and the food you cook.  That's what really counts.  I remember the days when you are so ready to be finished with the build.  It seems to be the finishing touches that seem to take the longest.


----------



## denny74 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow!!! Very nice work!!! I have always wanted to build something like this. As a former masonry guy, you should be very proud of your work, it looks great. Nice job.


----------



## jamescoste (Mar 20, 2013)

Denny74 said:


> Wow!!! Very nice work!!! I have always wanted to build something like this. As a former masonry guy, you should be very proud of your work, it looks great. Nice job.


Kind words from a mason go a long way!  I certainly appreciate it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've seen some amazing smokers online that were made by brick masons.  There are so many specialty bricks and so many fancy designs you can create that the options make for some great designs.  You ought to go for it if you have the time.  I know you have the skill!  The one thing I wish I could have implemented in the build was a pizza oven, but I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## spartan1967 (Mar 20, 2013)

JamesCoste said:


> Kind words from a mason go a long way!  I certainly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go to you-tube , type in homemade pizza ovens pleanty of designs and people to show u how


----------



## grantw67 (Apr 14, 2013)

where did you get your doors?


----------



## jamescoste (Apr 14, 2013)

I got the stainless steel doors from my old Charbroil gas grill.  The bottom arched "doors" are actually a hinged fireplace screen that I got online for $75 (during a half-price sale).  I had to cut some stainless sheet metal to place on the inside so it forced the majority of the heat up towards the smoke box and chimney.  I left the bottom three inches or so open to allow air to enter to feed the fire.  I ordered the louvered propane tank door from some website (I don't remember) for around $125.


----------

